# Home Self defence options for physically weak person



## IceStorm (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi,

4 of the houses i have lived in have been burgled, also another i lived in was shot at with a air rifle
luckily i was only in on the occasion with the air rifle, however on each of these occasions calling the police resulted in a long wait for them to arrive, someone shooting the house over the course of about an hour multiple times breaking the double glazed windows still took the police 3 hours to arrive, i lived 1/4 mile from the police station in a city at night when it was quiet on the roads, so i have given up on the police being there when needed

due to my health (epilepsy) over the last 3 years i have gained 5 stone (17 stone now) and i am house bound, im working on getting my fitness back but right now im weak as hell and having to live with my family members in a house which is a probably a good target for a robber (big bungalow, crap doors and windows, off the street cant be seen by any neighbours but is obvious its there and not protected, tbh even i could break in with a crowbar without any issues)

there has been recent issues in the area with houses and cars be stolen (including one car getting stolen while it was being used at the bottom of our driveway (person pulled over to help someone pretending to be broken down)

the other night i heard a noise and looked around and realised i have nothing i can really use if a robber did turn up, 2 days later i thought of better options but at the time i found myself creeping around the house with a 2l bottle of coke lol

i have a baseball bat but its too heavy for me and too big to swing anyway, so iv ruled that out as an option

ideally i'm looking for something that i can use now with zero training or with basic dvd training, my uncle and my dad passed away recently also and my uncle was into martial arts, so i do like the idea of doing some kind of martial art that would be helpful to me for both self defence, feeling safer when im out and about, fitness and hopefully improve my coordination, my uncle did judo, karate and nun chucks (so i have some wooden worn nunchucks and they do hold a place in my heart just because it reminds me of him)

i should add that my left hand has no coordination at all these days (eating is hard, my hands shake so a fork with peas makes a mess everywhere lol) im a gamer so my right hand altho shakes is atleast half decent coordination strength wise i can hold a full kettle or a 2l bottle for a few mins but then i need a rest, running is not possible at all

i cant travel or take classes currently but hope when my health improves i will be able to

im in the uk so guns are out, not that i would ever want to shoot someone, i dont like the idea of stabbing someone either so altho i would prob have a pen knife on me its not really my idea of defence

current thoughts are
tactical torch tho i cant use the strobe function and any with that function is likely to be worse on me than them, also i know the house they dont so thats an advantage to me in the dark
Gel spray, however all that does it stop them for a moment i cant run away so i would have to hope they do or have another backup plan
Sai, thinking more of my left arm can protect me while my right hand can use it like a club/sai as i train with it, if i can find a dvd to help, also im thinking it would help with my hands shaking issue and build up strength/coordination in them while i learn how to use them
nun chucks, i just like the idea but don't think i have the coordination to use them currently, but would leave a hand free for the torch

sorry for the wall of text, but iv spent 2 weeks looking at options and the more i look the further away i seem to get from making an informed choice

i have looked for local martial arts centres etc cant see any that train in weapons and since i expect anyone breaking in to have a crowbar or bar of some type plus possibly a knife since best location to come through is the kitchen i would want a better chance than the person breaking in..

thanks for any advice you can give, im open to any suggestions, the house is lots of tight spaces, so swingling anything means it needs to be about 15" or less from my hand, stabbing range ofc can be higher hence my current thought of the Sai

if you think Sai links to a half decent set and more importantly dvd or online training (cant be live online classes)

when im healthy enough to train properly id like to continue with that option unless you all agree a torch then ill train with the nun chucks and beat myself up lol


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 25, 2016)

One of the first things you need to do is contact your local crime prevention police officers, they will come and help you identify what you can do to make your home more secure. Far better to prevent a break in than have to deal with one, there are also grants you can get that will enable you to have things like motion tripped lights put up, decent locks etc put in. You may even be able to have an alarm fitted with a panic button.  Go to your local Citizens Advice Centre, they may well be able to put you in the way of advice about other aspects of your life such as housing associations, you may also be entitled to free fitness at you local leisure centre/gym.
I would also contact these, Housing issues | Victim Support. You have been the victim of crime, never a good thing though you are unusually unlucky in having four break ins. It's a confidence shaker which needs help to get over.

I'm not going to address the weapon issue because I think you need to address a lot of other things first to ensure you feel safer in your home. the police can take a long time to come, they are stretched for resources but you need to tell them more than you've been burgled, if you can discuss your situation with a crime prevention officer they will take your concerns and really will do their best to help. If they know that you are unable to defend yourself if there is a break in they will make you a priority.

If you can let me know whereabouts you are, by PM if you wish, I will try to recommend a good martial arts place for you to train that will take your limitations into consideration, weapons training alone will not help but I think training a martial art will give you more confidence and will certainly help with your fitness. Martial arts is also good for socialising with like minded people and for taking you out of yourself when you need cheering up.


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for the reply,
House wise we have lights, they get set off a lot due to wildlife and our cat but they should act as a deterrent, the alarm on the house does need to be changed its currently an alarm based on the property being empty, as i cant leave the house currently its never in use, it was expensive when my sister had it fitted, so on the alarm its more a case of deciding if im going to be long term stuck at home with them, then we can replace it or i might be able to move into my own place etc, my plan is still to get fit enough to start going out, but i don't know how long that will take, its all based on my medication side effects and fitness level.

im looking at getting cameras setup so i can see who is at the door etc, however again i dont answer the door unless im expecting someone, the windows and doors are planned to be replaced, however that's further down the road when they have the money to do it, its not so bad to the point of getting grants and its not a bad area that we live in, its just been a few incidents recently and it just got me thinking, what if?

there is a local gym, however to be completely honest im not fit enough to make use of it, i have a rowing machine, skipping rope and an exercise bike here to use, but just emptying the dishwasher is a work out for me, currently i average about 10 skips a minute over 10 minutes due to needing breaks, which is then followed by needing to lay down
im not even close to being able to join a MA centre yet, however iv found one not to far away that has special classes for older/weaker people, so i thought i would probably start there Mutton Club  classes are not running currently but then im not ready anyway, when i am ready i may not be living in this area either as iv only moved down here due to needing the support while i recover

my health atm means im not allowed outside alone, i have very little awareness in general, however when i thought someone was looking at breaking in it did get my senses working hard lol

the break ins have happened over my 36 years, 2 were when i was very young all i remember was being upset that they never even opened my bedroom door so both were by people who must have known the house, 1 was awhile ago just a normal thing according to the police they broke into 9 houses in our street professional burglars they disabled the alarms and just took jewelry, last one was christmas, house was empty having building work done, they tried to break in using a scaffolding pole, they did not get in and took nothing, odd really as that would have been really easy to break into they were just stupid, police said it happens and will probably happen again while the work is being completed

even if they made me a priority where i live now they would not get here quick enough to do anything, however there is a camera at the bottom so whoever broke in would get caught on camera, not that iv seen it but im told its there

weapon wise, and the reason im here rather than on another forum is i like the idea of taking up a martial art, iv given up air rifle and air pistol shooting due to my hands shaking, cant play darts or pool anymore either, basically given up everything i used to do and with my medication its unlikely to get much better so i wont be going back to any of those, fitness should help a little, however i really don't ever see me joining a gym for its social and fun side where i can with MA

id never want to do any ma with blades but with some kind of weapon i can see it being more "fun"
plus im in the mood to spend some money atm, so its either buy some weapon to learn with that's useful now, buy a torch or upgrade the pc and continue with my wonderful powerball for my hands, cant praise the powerballs enough i love them

i do have a torch fetish and i lost all my torches in my move, well lost a lot when i moved very long story....

I will add i don't think its likely we would have a break in and if we did and its at night then my sisters hubby is here anyway who is capable enough, i dont think im concerned enough to go to a support group (not that i could get to one currently) though i must admit i did not really think 4 break ins was a lot, however cant think of anyone i know that's had a break in unless i was living there.
one of the bonuses of my epilepsy medications side effect its also used for depression so nothing really gets me down tbh

oh and i cant get anything for free, apparently im too rich, (due to uncle and dad passing away) granted when we sell their houses i can move out or we can build an extension on this house and do the security at the same time, almost all the areas that are not great on this house would be getting replaced when my sister builds her extention, my sisters hubby's dad also just passed away so they want to make the house bigger for his mum to come and stay when she wants to


----------



## Flatfish (Feb 25, 2016)

Have you considered a dog? Should be a good deterrent whether you are home or not.


----------



## Rayrob (Feb 25, 2016)

Excellent advice from Tez3. 

I would add that any weapon that you cannot use fully or would not use is a wepon that could be used against you. Also using weapons that are obviously weapons can count against you. If for example you protect yourself with a commando dagger it looks far worse on you than if you use a carving knife. A carving knife is something most people have around the home and could be picked up on the spur of the moment while a dagger has the sole purpose of stabbing someone. In a similar vein; a club or bat would be viewed in a different way to say a Mag light torch.

Have you cosidered the possibility of getting a large dog, this would also serve to protect your property while you are not there.


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 25, 2016)

I do love dogs and when im well enough to look after myself i may get a dog, but i'm not going to get a dog just for the off chance someone breaks in

i was looking at a torch granted not a mag light, i was thinking smaller led torch like the Klarus XT15 the mag lights are big and heavy which yes do work as a club, but some of the smaller ones have the glass breaker attachments etc, they are still solid just don't have the weight of the bigger torch, might be i get a bigger heavier torch as long as its more powerful lol
i own some land etc so its always good to have a powerful torch kicking about, granted iv not seen my land for quite awhile as im stuck here but a torch is still handy around here when im hunting in the shed/barn for my stuff

so it sounds like obvious weapons like the Sai etc is a bad idea, so torch and a trusty 4 way adaptor/ ethernet cable it is then
when you train for using Sai for example do you start with a Sai instructor with no basic knowledge yourself and then train for use of that weapon or are you expected to know a certain level of hand to hand first?
if its no basic knowledge i assume they would cover the basics and some hand to hand before you would start with a weapon?

Also do you think i would be right in saying that training with a weapon would help with my coordination and shaky hands?
im guessing you can go at your own pace so movements would be nice and slow as again my meds act like sedatives so my reflexes are not the best

lastly based on all this it sounds like i would like to try the nun chucks, is buying a training dvd and some foam nun chucks a waste of time? i.e would it create bad habits, would i be better off just working on general fitness until i can manage to be active for 2 hours at a time, ready to join a class?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Sorry but you did make me smile when you said you have a torch fetish!

Four break ins even over thirty odd years is a huge amount, most people go their whole lives without ever having a burglary.  Most break in here are done when the householders is out though, the perceived danger is greater than the reality. that doesn't mean not taking sensible precautions though.

I'm not sure that Sai would be any good for your purpose because they aren't for what you think they are, they are attractive weapons though. Can you teach yourself nunchucks? To be honest I don't know, hopefully a more knowledgeable person will answer though as a rule learning from videos isn't such a good idea.

There is a good gym in your area that does self defence and fitness including Pilates and Yoga, it might be worth giving them a shout to see what they advise.  Steves Gym Fitness Booking Suite Classes

A dog is a very good idea for a number of reason, it doesn't have to be a big one, burglars hate dogs because of the noise they make not so much because they can bite. A dog would make a good companion for you and you can train him to help you with the house work lol. Seriously though they are very useful creatures.  Other things to protect the house is noisy gravel paths and hedges planted with Dog Rose, ( it's a tough rose with fearsome thorns, makes good hedging)


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 25, 2016)

My wife has fibromyalgia. She likes to use a large dowel, about 1 1/2 to 2 inches, to roll on to help with muscle pain.  She had one cut to about 4 feet for her back, and another about 18 inches for her arms and the back of her neck.  She often sleeps with them in the bed so she can put one under her when pain wakes her.  They are always somewhere close at hand.

I was surprised at how relatively light they were, which allows her to control them better.  You might want to try that yourself, although I don't know if they would help that much with epilepsy.  I suspect they might work better than your baseball bat; they would not roll unevenly, probably weigh less, be more controllable, and would present a finer line for more effect on a body.


----------



## Rayrob (Feb 25, 2016)

From what you have said so far, if I were in your place I would avoid phisical conflicts like the plague. 

Maybe you could have a panic alarm installed. I have a friend who has a trigger device that she wears around her neck  which she can use to summon assistance.


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Feb 25, 2016)

I don't want this to sound rude or anything but how does epilepsy stop cause you to gain weight. Yeah epilepsy sucks but it doesn't stop you exercising, both my mum and dad have the condition and both exercise regularly and are in good shape and my dad has it quite badly as well and still runs 3 times a week and practices martial arts a lot so yeah I'm sure it's not nice but it shouldn't hinder your ability to work out or even go for a walk.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 25, 2016)

It seems there are different manifestations of epilepsy.  Some showing more symptoms than others, and some responding to different medications.  Some medications cause problems of their own.

I would like to agree with you, and I am glad your parents are coping well.  But sadly, not all people do.

Haven't even talked about depression yet.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> I don't want this to sound rude or anything but how does epilepsy stop cause you to gain weight. Yeah epilepsy sucks but it doesn't stop you exercising, both my mum and dad have the condition and both exercise regularly and are in good shape and my dad has it quite badly as well and still runs 3 times a week and practices martial arts a lot so yeah I'm sure it's not nice but it shouldn't hinder your ability to work out or even go for a walk.



Yes, you sound rude.
I can think of many reasons why he cannot exercise at the moment, the type of epilepsy, the cause ( head injury perhaps?), other conditions and complications. He did say he hopes to be able to exercise in a while. I don't think he needs you being judgemental and making him feel bad about what for him is a bad situation at the moment anyway. He's doing his best and that's all anyone can ask, I hope things do get better for him and I for one wish him all the best!


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 25, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Sorry but you did make me smile when you said you have a torch fetish!


my dads house (now mine when building work is completed) is about 6 miles from the closest town, nearest street lamp or village is a good 3 miles away so can be pitch black at night, used to have power cuts all the time, that's when my torch fetish started, with the land there as well walking around at night with my torch acting like a lightsaber in the sky 

had about 30 at one point with a big 2 million candle power bad boy that i think had car battery inside lol, not the most mobile of torches, also used to go lamping in the fields with the air rifle, my current best torch however came free with a graphics card i bought a few years ago so its erm crap

re Sai i just like them, since they are a no go as a self defence tool i would only really like the idea of training with them and iv seen vids of them being spun around etc the show off stuff like you see with nun chucks more often, just thought it would help with my hand control, i find the powerball quite good in the same respect it builds up the strength of my hands and they seem to shake less, its been recommended to use heavier items to reduce shaking but im not sure if that only helps while using those items, i do find knife and forks harder than a glass of water for example, but then i spill coffee from coffee shops all the time as they are normally quite full and the tray is a 2 hand item

You got me excited when i saw Kettlecise but its got nothing to do with coffee or tea, but its quite close to me, ill keep an eye on it, for when im allowed out on my own, wont be that far by taxi, the yoga sounds good would be nice to be able to reach my knees at some point again lol

never had a break in when i have been in, its just now im always in and i spend a lot of time asleep so it would be hard for anyone to know when im in or awake etc
still annoyed the person who tried to break in to steal my car at my dads house did more damage to the garage door than the cars worth, now i had to pay to replace the door and pay to get the car scrapped



oftheherd1 said:


> My wife has fibromyalgia. She likes to use a large dowel, about 1 1/2 to 2 inches, to roll on to help with muscle pain.  She had one cut to about 4 feet for her back, and another about 18 inches for her arms and the back of her neck.  She often sleeps with them in the bed so she can put one under her when pain wakes her.  They are always somewhere close at hand.
> 
> I was surprised at how relatively light they were, which allows her to control them better.  You might want to try that yourself, although I don't know if they would help that much with epilepsy.  I suspect they might work better than your baseball bat; they would not roll unevenly, probably weigh less, be more controllable, and would present a finer line for more effect on a body.



i tend to have to keep things away from me when im in bed, but my room is full of random crap, its just a case of thinking about these things so if anything happens i know what to grab, as it happens i have 4 hollow metal poles left over from a mini green house i built in my bedroom, also have mountains of screw drivers, hammers etc, i have the whole of my old house crammed into 1 room, it looks quite silly but it was my only option, 2 tv's, 5 monitors, 4 laptops, its quite the random selection of items in a little bedroom, only missing kitchen stuff and clothes, looking around my brain was clearly in a horror movie why i picked up a bottle of coke as my weapon is beyond me, got a stunning air pistol in here too, should sell that really cost a fortune and i'm never going to take it back up again.

i did look at learning escrima sticks as its another i always loved the idea of, but after watching some vids of pros it looked boring, hollywood version of that was far better, granted cant find much on Sai thats not just demo stuff, but reading on them sounds more like what i would be interested in, nun chucks i like the idea of but i can see me beating the crap outta myself with them while the sparring partner looks on laughing, granted that still sounds like fun

so i can take from this buy a torch  get fitter then join a gym/dojo
think of what i would do incase the worst happens so i'm mentally prepared 
then ill be back to work out what MA/Weapon to train for

thanks for the advice


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 25, 2016)

IceStorm said:


> You got me excited when i saw Kettlecise but its got nothing to do with coffee or tea, but its quite close to me, ill keep an eye on it, for when im allowed out on my own, wont be that far by taxi, the yoga sounds good would be nice to be able to reach my knees at some point again lol



I'm so glad your sense of humour is intact! Please do stick around with us, I joined MT a long time ago when I was off work with a serious illness, it got me through some very difficult months. My husband had a heart attack last year and is now restricted to what he can do so I again need the company here. It stops me killing him lol, he's now retired from work and gets under my feet, as a woman's work is never done I can't get things done as I want. (that's only half a joke because of course I'm relieved he's relatively fine). He finds it very frustrating because he feels tired so much of the time whereas he used to be very active, our children have bought him models etc to make which he'll do for a while but he misses being physically strong. We used to go to Cornwall twice a year for a fortnight but haven't been yet because it's such a long way from N Yorks but we're hoping he might be up to it later this year or early next as we love it there. yep we pass through Devon lol, we'll stop and have a cuppa with you. Keep your chin up, with your attitude I'm sure things will improve for you ( and keep on here, it's a mine of information, the Americans are cool, the Aussies have a good sense of humour and us Brits have to keep the side up )


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 25, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Yes, you sound rude.
> I can think of many reasons why he cannot exercise at the moment, the type of epilepsy, the cause ( head injury perhaps?), other conditions and complications. He did say he hopes to be able to exercise in a while. I don't think he needs you being judgemental and making him feel bad about what for him is a bad situation at the moment anyway. He's doing his best and that's all anyone can ask, I hope things do get better for him and I for one wish him all the best!



i just got unlucky but its improving now, basically i had a bad fit which put me in hospital for 3 weeks, when i came out they put me on a massive dose of 3 different meds so i was asleep for about 18 hours a day, i was only awake to eat, they told me to eat just pasta and potatoes for slow burning energy, turns out i had concussion for about 9 months, i really don't remember much of that time i was quite messed up, they just kept increasing my meds after each scan but now 2 years on the meds are coming down and im awake half the day, so now all i really do is try and lose this silly weight gain, i went from 12 stone to 17.5stone in 1 year im back down to 14.5 stone and doing exercise in the house, while my dietitian they assigned me has set me on a better meal plan of 800 calories and im losing around 1-2lb a week

they stopped me going out alone as i was nearly run over several times, during this time i was lucky enough to have 4 grand mal fits in a row while at the Dr's where i stopped breathing for a short time and again ended up in hospital for 2 weeks, but it was the first time they have seen me have a fit which helped them so im told.

but i have an MRI so i have a copy of my brain on dvd to prove its in there, meds are now back down below the max dosage on the boxes so its all improving and i think im fit free (Doctor still thinks i might be having petit mal's thoughtout the day and night which is why he thinks im tired) i think its just side effects currently which i think is partly due to being unfit hence that's my current goal, then its getting my licence back, cant wait to be able to drive again

out of interest what do they take for there meds and if they suffer with the hands shaking? did they find MA helps with that?
im currently taking
2.5g epicentre
2g desitrend
50mg clobazam (think max for this is 30 on the box but that's been increased to lower the other 2)


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 25, 2016)

Dogs are awesome especially one with a heavy bark.  A dog makes breaking into a place more difficult than it needs to be.  If a person is too weak or too out of shape to fight then a dog can be a really great equalizer if a person is still bold enough to break in after hearing a heavy bark from a dog.   You don't want a small dog because they have that high tone bark that basically gives away the size of the dog.   Mid size to large size dogs have a bark that lets people know that it's not going to be an easy task.  The large dogs have a bark that scares people on an instinct level.

The best thing about a good dog in terms of self-defense is that they'll hear trouble before it actually gets to the house which gives you valuable seconds of prep time that you otherwise wouldn't have with an alarm suddenly going off.  I'm not saying get the dog over an alarm, I recommend both if possible.

A dog also has additional benefits as well because it's not just an animal used to keep the bad people away, a good dog is a companion and will treat you better than most people will.  All you need to do is google "dog saves" and you'll see all the things that dogs do on their own without training.


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 25, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I'm so glad your sense of humour is intact! Please do stick around with us, I joined MT a long time ago when I was off work with a serious illness, it got me through some very difficult months. My husband had a heart attack last year and is now restricted to what he can do so I again need the company here. It stops me killing him lol, he's now retired from work and gets under my feet, as a woman's work is never done I can't get things done as I want. (that's only half a joke because of course I'm relieved he's relatively fine). He finds it very frustrating because he feels tired so much of the time whereas he used to be very active, our children have bought him models etc to make which he'll do for a while but he misses being physically strong. We used to go to Cornwall twice a year for a fortnight but haven't been yet because it's such a long way from N Yorks but we're hoping he might be up to it later this year or early next as we love it there. yep we pass through Devon lol, we'll stop and have a cuppa with you. Keep your chin up, with your attitude I'm sure things will improve for you ( and keep on here, it's a mine of information, the Americans are cool, the Aussies have a good sense of humour and us Brits have to keep the side up )



i love cornwall, my mum has a house in Sennen, used to love the walk from Sennen cove to lands end across the bridge, though the bridge has been closed permanently now, its my Grans old house so i spent all my summer holidays down there, been down there every year since i was born, even while i was messed up i was taken down there and stayed in the old success on the sea front and did the walk, took me 6 hours but i got there and got picked up from lands end, im just not allowed in any of the attractions as they all have flashing lights now, but i had a treat on the way home at the drive through pasty place, well the pictures say i did i don't remember it but still i got to go there so im happy :~)


----------



## Steve (Feb 25, 2016)

Kenpoguy123 said:


> I don't want this to sound rude or anything but how does epilepsy stop cause you to gain weight. Yeah epilepsy sucks but it doesn't stop you exercising, both my mum and dad have the condition and both exercise regularly and are in good shape and my dad has it quite badly as well and still runs 3 times a week and practices martial arts a lot so yeah I'm sure it's not nice but it shouldn't hinder your ability to work out or even go for a walk.


Well, for what it's worth, I understand what you're suggesting and agree.   While I also understand where others are coming from, I get that depression and other things are serious, as well.  Truly, we don't know very much about the OP's situation... only what has been shared.  Without asking questions, we're just jumping to conclusions.  And your questions were exactly my questions, so thanks for posting them.

Be that as it may, exercise for people who have epilepsy is encouraged.  Not a surprise at all, really.

It sounds like you're in the UK somewhere.  Here's what the Epilepsy Society of the UK says about exercise when you feel too tired or too ill:  Suitable exercise for people with epilepsy | Epilepsy Society


> *Can I do exercise if I'm tired or ill?*
> You may not feel like doing exercise if you are tired due to seizures or because of the side effects of your medication. However, even gentle exercise can actually boost energy levels.
> 
> Some people with epilepsy may worry about doing in exercise in case they hurt themselves during a seizure. In fact, research shows that although seizures can happen during exercise, the positive effects of exercise may help to reduce seizures for some people with epilepsy.


It sounds like you're on the right track regarding exercise, and based upon what I'm seeing available from the various epilepsy support sites, it looks like the type of exercises you're considering are appropriate.  Large muscle exercises such as rowing and biking.

One thing I did see is a recommendation to avoid any exercise that could result in blows to the head, such as martial arts, boxing or soccer.  If you're considering martial arts, maybe talk to your doctor before hand to ensure this is a smart move.



Tez3 said:


> Yes, you sound rude.
> I can think of many reasons why he cannot exercise at the moment, the type of epilepsy, the cause ( head injury perhaps?), other conditions and complications. He did say he hopes to be able to exercise in a while. I don't think he needs you being judgemental and making him feel bad about what for him is a bad situation at the moment anyway. He's doing his best and that's all anyone can ask, I hope things do get better for him and I for one wish him all the best!


Lighten up, Tez.  Sheesh.


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 25, 2016)

never even thought about blows to the head being an issue, had so many of them i did not think the more gentle hits from MA would be an issue, my head has hit so many walls and been left bleeding so many times it never occurred to me

iv had it since i was 11, this is the first time its ever really been an issue for me, normally after a fit im fine the next day, first time iv been hospitalized since my first one, i know quite a few people with epilepsy its not uncommon, i know some with it who have fits daily who are really bad and others who just have the odd blank stare from time to time and are fine, i was fine for 23 years, only lost my licence once during that time (my own fault, i had a drink or two which messed the meds up)


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 25, 2016)

The path from Land's End to Sennen Cove, just to cheer you up.


----------



## mograph (Feb 25, 2016)

Sorry to hear -- it looks as if you're in a bad situation. Based on what you've written, you're basically in the same spot as a very elderly person: no speed, no strength, no endurance. Is that right?

Aside from setting traps in the house, which may be illegal, I think you need to move to a place that can take care of you, or you need to have someone else fight for you.

And that someone should be a healthy, lively, sharp-toothed _dog_, in my opinion.

Sorry for the harsh outlook, but even _healthy, fit _people have a hard time defending themselves against a committed attacker without serious, specific training. Without health or fitness (or a gun), we really need to have someone else protect us.
Of course, talking to the police about your options should be the first thing. Good luck.

A couple of links:
Self defence for the elderly - using an NHS walking stick
Self Defense Tips for the Elderly & Seniors


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 25, 2016)

Are tasers legal in the UK? Is that an option?


----------



## mograph (Feb 25, 2016)

Aiki Lee said:


> Are tasers legal in the UK? Is that an option?


"*Conducted Electrical Weapons (CEWs) are restricted by Section 5 Authority of the Home Office for supply only to UK Police"* How to Buy TASER Products - United Kingdom

Q766: Can I use a Taser for self defence?

Q589: Are there any legal self defence products that I can buy?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 26, 2016)

Tasers are indeed illegal here except for use by police officers. Even if legal I don't think they'd be a good weapon for the OP to use. if it were taken off him and used against him it would have catastrophic consequences.
It's legal to pick up anything (even a gun) and use it if you are threatened but it's not really the legality of the weapon that's the problem but  rather the actual practical use of any article.


----------



## Rayrob (Feb 26, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Tasers are indeed illegal here except for use by police officers. Even if legal I don't think they'd be a good weapon for the OP to use. if it were taken off him and used against him it would have catastrophic consequences.
> It's legal to pick up anything (even a gun) and use it if you are threatened but it's not really the legality of the weapon that's the problem but  rather the actual practical use of any article.


Your choice of weapon can indicate that there is a degree of premeditation in your actions, whereas the use of anything that could be around you anyway just looks better. I have had to use a weapon twice when I was attacked during the course of my employment on both occasions it was a Mag light torch. Both times the police were satisfied that I did so in self defence and it wasn't made an issue. Had I used a bat or knife then I am positive things could have turned out very differently.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 26, 2016)

Rayrob said:


> Your choice of weapon can indicate that there is a degree of premeditation in your actions, whereas the use of anything that could be around you anyway just looks better. I have had to use a weapon twice when I was attacked during the course of my employment on both occasions it was a Mag light torch. Both times the police were satisfied that I did so in self defence and it wasn't made an issue. Had I used a bat or knife then I am positive things could have turned out very differently.



Mag lights are very useful! I had all the standard equipment but really did love my Mag light.
 Absolutely the choice of weapon can show premeditation, I think though people underestimate the police's understanding of self defence, the guilt of someone who used a weapon to defend themselves is never assumed until shown otherwise. A cricketer who had a collection of bats hitting an attacker in his house with a bat is not showing premeditation just his (dubious?) choice of sport lol.


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 26, 2016)

Sorry i think the thread has gone slightly away from my first thoughts, it was really just asking for a weapon i could use for now that would be effective that i could continue and use when i start a MA class

iv come across more concerned than i really am, im not in a dodgy area or anything i never feel concerned when i am out with people and would happily go out walking around here at night alone (if the road was closed lol) it really was just one of those moments when i thought someone was breaking in and i found myself holding a bottle for my self defence and realised just how stupid i was being, i do have a 6"2 fit and healthy guy who lives here who can handle himself well enough, tbh even my sister is quite fit, they go to a great gym every day, bonus of running their own business, work when they want to near enough

my fitness is coming on but its still going to be another year before im back to normal weight, hopefully at that time the rest will fall into line once my weight is down it will be easier to work on my fitness as my 800 calories diet also does not promote energy to burn, but my weight is the side they care about, oddly they did not seem to push exercise like i thought they would, my routine they set is banana for breakfast then 5 minutes of light exercise on the bike or rowing machine (hr around 120), then back to bed till lunch which i have to eat between 12:00-13:00, then back to bed and up to eat dinner at 18:00 then i have to stay awake till 21:00 then back to bed.
i tend to do more exercise than that, i aim around 15 minutes on the rowing machine or 30 on the bike, plus try to stay awake all day now i eat around 17:00 and im normally in bed by 20:00 fall asleep whenever, got my nice Basis Peak watch to try and track my sleep quality and time im asleep, if i exercise to much or watch something flashy/goto supermarket i sleep really badly, watch shows it as lots of interruptions in my sleep, had 61 one night, but when i get it right i have a good nights sleep no interruptions and all is well, last week went the whole week with only 1 interruption, average of 13 hours sleep a day, just need to learn what i can and cant do in my new environment really 

i was actually fitter about 6 months ago, but when i had to move due to money and splitting up with the girlfriend it took quite an impact on my daily routine, so im back on my routine now and slowly building up again, granted my fitness level may have nothing to do with when they let me back out on the streets alone, but its 6 months before my next eeg scan and hopefully another reduction in meds

but it sounds like my best course of action is to just get fitter in general before starting a class, though i will check with the Dr about the whole getting hit in the head thing, then assuming he says its fine, i can pick which weapon/MA to train for at the time, assuming by then iv not fallen into the first "quitter" group never know what fitness hobby will take my fancy by then, only thing im sure of it wont be something i used to do, apart from maybe golf, since i was rubbish at that anyway it would be like starting fresh

The link for the elderly really covers it for me for now, im rarely out so its not an issue and i don't look like a target, i just look a little over weight, scarey thing is i do only look alittle overweight yet im still classed as morbidly obese, dread to think what some peoples bmi's must be


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 26, 2016)

IceStorm said:


> Sorry i think the thread has gone slightly away from my first thoughts, it was really just asking for a weapon i could use for now that would be effective that i could continue and use when i start a MA class



Things do that here lol. Think of this place as a pub where we sit having conversations, yes there's info but subjects lead onto others, we have conversations rather than just post straight facts.  It's an international site so viewpoints vary wildly depends on where the poster comes from.

Back to the point lol, it sounds as if you are doing everything right. The concerns about being hit to the head are very public at the moment, the dangers of anyone being hit are being discussed with the medics now believing that any blow to the head can be dangerous for anyone. There's far more research out now.

I would have a look at the Chinese martial arts, I don't have experience but there's plenty here who do, Tai Chi may be something that's good for you as it is also what I would call an art you can use offensively ( the CMA people will cringe but hopefully know what I mean lol !) as well as having other benefits.


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 26, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Mag lights are very useful! I had all the standard equipment but really did love my Mag light.
> Absolutely the choice of weapon can show premeditation, I think though people underestimate the police's understanding of self defence, the guilt of someone who used a weapon to defend themselves is never assumed until shown otherwise. A cricketer who had a collection of bats hitting an attacker in his house with a bat is not showing premeditation just his (dubious?) choice of sport lol.



so two network cards connected by ethernet cable it is then lol, oh now im going to have to watch Kung Pow with the gopher chucks
tbh laptop would prob not be too bad, so many items around here im not sure i could have picked a worse item if i tried
if its a safe bet if anything did happen the police would probably wonder why i armed myself with whatever random item i did pickup over the far better items in the room at the time, bonus of my odd brain in action lol


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 26, 2016)

IceStorm said:


> so two network cards connected by ethernet cable it is then lol, oh now im going to have to watch Kung Pow with the gopher chucks
> tbh laptop would prob not be too bad, so many items around here im not sure i could have picked a worse item if i tried
> if its a safe bet if anything did happen the police would probably wonder why i armed myself with whatever random item i did pickup over the far better items in the room at the time, bonus of my odd brain in action lol



Have you seen the FB meme where it says that if there was a zombie/alien/etc attack and you had to defend yourself with whatever is  to your right, what would it be?


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 26, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Have you seen the FB meme where it says that if there was a zombie/alien/etc attack and you had to defend yourself with whatever is  to your right, what would it be?



right now that's either a laptop, a pile of dvd's handset for a remote control helicopter, nokia 3310 or a reel of fishing line

so the indestructible 3310


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 26, 2016)

Dvd's can make a nice weapon, the football hooligans use them to cut people, they use credit cards as well. Their favourite is small craft knives stuck together so they make parallel lines which are very hard for medics to stitch up without leaving a scar so more often than not the victim ends up with a scarred face.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 26, 2016)

IceStorm

I think before a weapon you need to address your other physical issues. A weapon can sometimes give one a false sense of security and it can lead to the aggressor taking the weapon away and using it against you.

As far as epilepsy goes Tai Chi and Yoga are both supposed to be good exercises for people with epilepsy. Also, if you find the right Taijiquan (tai chi chuan) class it will also get into self defense as well.

You may want to take a look at this article

Tai Chi Chuan as an aid to epilepsy

If you have any questions about taijiquan in your area feel free to PM me or ask here. I am not in England, I'm in the USA, so I have little direct experience with Taiji teacher there, but I know a few that are pretty good and if I can find their lineage I can probably tell you a little more about them

Best of Luck


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 26, 2016)

Exeter School of Tai Chi | Authentic Chen style Tai Chi, Exeter Classes, Tiverton Classes and private tuition   ?


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 26, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> IceStorm
> 
> I think before a weapon you need to address your other physical issues. A weapon can sometimes give one a false sense of security and it can lead to the aggressor taking the weapon away and using it against you.
> 
> ...


that's a very good read, its very much my thought process as well, i know im not meant to get too relaxed or too stressed and my mum who is a massage therapist is not allowed to work with anyone with epilepsy (annoying when i have a bad back) 
i do find when im twitchy slow gentle movements help me feel more in control, cant say if its due to the fact im moving makes me less aware of the twitching or if its actually reducing the twitching, hence i like the powerballs
used to work well, currently i get no warning which is why its such a big issue and im not allowed out within someone with me, the feeling i used to have when a fit was coming is how i feel all the time these days, hence they think its either constant petit mals or side effects of the meds

i had not really thought of Tai Chi, but im not sure its something i could see myself doing for a fun hobby either, but again who knows, might be a nice way to start and if i enjoy it keep doing that rather than moving onto something else, i assume its more flexible requirements than general fitness at a starter level, god knows i need to be more flexible and its something i can do while not at a class

thanks i will book mark that and look into it,
once i have some money for taxi i can do trips to a class, as long as they know what to do if i have a fit and can get me back home its all good


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 26, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Exeter School of Tai Chi | Authentic Chen style Tai Chi, Exeter Classes, Tiverton Classes and private tuition   ?



looks really good, wont be long before my sister is working in exeter so i could get there without too much issue, class being an hour is quite good, that i could get away with sooner, looking at some videos it looks great, the combat side which i assume comes later looks like its nice and slow movements still

really like the idea, bit too far away for getting home after a lesson, but its not far from the train station so i could do taxi, train then taxi back, will need to wait till i'm confident i would get on and off the train at the right time, made that mistake a few times before i figured out busses and trains were off limits, but that's still several months before i would have the cash and her working there to really get away with it, so some more test trips when it gets closer to the time would be fine i'm sure


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 26, 2016)

Understand there are many different styles of Taijiquan
Chen, Yang, Wu, Wu/Hao, Sun

You can look them up on Youtube. Chen is a bit more dynamic than the rest but Yang is likely more common. Also there is a derivative of Yang that comes form Cheng Manching that is also might fit your needs. as for Wu, it is generally harder to find and harder yet to find a good teacher. However the Wu family does have several certified teachers listed in England. As for Wu/Hao and Sun, those are hard to find just about anyplace.

There are also multiple other styles as well, Li, Zhaobao, etc. Note: Real Zhaobao is extremely rare outside of China


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 26, 2016)

tbh as long as its easy to get to, not too fast/hard to keep up with and the teacher is prepared for the weak/elderly its fine,
well they have to keep me interested too, if i get bored its not going to work to well lol
its not like i would have any goal to be any belt or an interest it the competitive side, i just want a fun  hobby to hide the exercise


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 26, 2016)

IceStorm said:


> looks really good, wont be long before my sister is working in exeter so i could get there without too much issue, class being an hour is quite good, that i could get away with sooner, looking at some videos it looks great, the combat side which i assume comes later looks like its nice and slow movements still
> 
> really like the idea, bit too far away for getting home after a lesson, but its not far from the train station so i could do taxi, train then taxi back, will need to wait till i'm confident i would get on and off the train at the right time, made that mistake a few times before i figured out busses and trains were off limits, but that's still several months before i would have the cash and her working there to really get away with it, so some more test trips when it gets closer to the time would be fine i'm sure




Trains and buses are confusing at the best of times these days 

I think it's good to look at lots of options, having a look at what's there, what suits you now and later as well as finding out what you don't want is all a positive thing isn't it.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Things do that here lol. Think of this place as a pub where we sit having conversations, yes there's info but subjects lead onto others, we have conversations rather than just post straight facts.  It's an international site so viewpoints vary wildly depends on where the poster comes from.
> 
> Back to the point lol, it sounds as if you are doing everything right. The concerns about being hit to the head are very public at the moment, the dangers of anyone being hit are being discussed with the medics now believing that any blow to the head can be dangerous for anyone. There's far more research out now.
> 
> I would have a look at the Chinese martial arts, I don't have experience but there's plenty here who do, Tai Chi may be something that's good for you as it is also what I would call an art you can use offensively *( the CMA people will cringe but hopefully know what I mean lol !) as well as having other benefits*.



Just curious why you make that statement.  I once saw a Tai Chi practitioner demonstrate very effectively how his style and application of Tai Chi made it an effective martial art.  He displayed amazing energy.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 26, 2016)

oftheherd1 said:


> Just curious why you make that statement.  I once saw a Tai Chi practitioner demonstrate very effectively how his style and application of Tai Chi made it an effective martial art.  He displayed amazing energy.



I said it because of the clumsy and inadequate way I phrased the sentence which is why I also said I hope they know what I mean. I know very well that Tai Chi is an effective martial art but I wanted to convey to the OP that rather than the generally perceived non martial arts idea it is also an effective combative style. As you see that is an even clumsier description.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I said it because of the clumsy and inadequate way I phrased the sentence which is why I also said I hope they know what I mean. I know very well that Tai Chi is an effective martial art but I wanted to convey to the OP that rather than the generally perceived non martial arts idea it is also an effective combative style. As you see that is an even clumsier description.



OK, got it now.  I should have been quicker on the uptake.


----------



## Steve (Feb 26, 2016)

Is tai chi generally a good choice for self defense?   I think we need at least some qualifiers that it is not always trained with that in mind.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 26, 2016)

Steve said:


> Is tai chi generally a good choice for self defense?   I think we need at least some qualifiers that it is not always trained with that in mind.



Qualifier...hmmm... you mean something like "Also, if you find the right Taijiquan (tai chi chuan) class it will also get into self defense as well."....you may want to reread post #33

You may also want to note that I was not focusing solely on SD.... in post #33


----------



## Steve (Feb 26, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Qualifier...hmmm... you mean something like "Also, if you find the right Taijiquan (tai chi chuan) class it will also get into self defense as well."....you may want to reread post #33
> 
> You may also want to note that I was not focusing solely on SD.... in post #33


You may want to relax just a little.  And you may also want to check your attitude.  

I was responding to tez in post #41.  I'm sorry I wasn't more explicit, but at the same time, I wonder why you're so damned prickly all the time.   Aren't you the one posting about holding onto anger???


----------



## aedrasteia (Feb 26, 2016)

IceStorm said:


> Hi,
> due to my health (epilepsy)



Are you eligible for these helpers?
Seizure Alert Dogs | Support Dogs

 "Epilepsy is the most common neurological illness with over 600,000 cases in the UK. 30% of people with epilepsy are unable to control their seizures through medication. Instead they live with the fear of an oncoming seizure which can occur at any time. This fear affects everything they do, limiting their independence and ability to live an active life.

Seizure Alert Dogs are trained to provide a 100% reliable warning up to 50 minutes prior to an oncoming seizure. They give time for their owner to find a place of safety and privacy as they have their seizure."

one of my closest friends developed seizures/epilepsy after a terrible closed-head injury. He was exploring the possibility of a seizure alert dog but Hep C caught him and he died.

This links is for the UK - maybe Tez or others in the UK know more. Seizures are really frightening - I know. I was there for many.

These dogs can do so much. Friends, protectors and early-warning help. Plus they can give love and laughter. I don't know if this is right for you or how to qualify but you sure do deserve the chance.
I'm pulling for you Ice.

w/respect  A


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 26, 2016)

Steve said:


> You may want to relax just a little.  And you may also want to check your attitude.
> 
> I was responding to tez in post #41.  I'm sorry I wasn't more explicit, but at the same time, I wonder why you're so damned prickly all the time.   Aren't you the one posting about holding onto anger???



No attitude, not prickly, not angry, not holding on to anger...but you seem to be...sorry if what I said upset you.


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 27, 2016)

iv never seen or heard about alert dogs before, i would assume i would not be eligible currently as the meds are working for me, plus my issue is more getting a stable dose of the meds, enough to work not too much for the side effects issues and then i should be fine to continue again, the downside is this takes a long time on the NHS, while i was private i was getting meetings every 2 weeks scans every couple months, constant blood tests and regular small changes in meds up and down accordingly, then i had to go NHS which means meetings are now once a year for about 5 minutes, so now i deal with my gp rather than the specialist changes only happen via gp if i have a change of issues otherwise its wait for a year for the next small change
im not having constant grand mal attacks, im fairly sure iv not had an attack for just over 2 years, i think its just side effects and the odd twitching which wont go away anytime soon, its mainly my awareness and tiredness which is why im restricted to the house currently, tiredness im trying to combat with fitness and hopefully more reductions in meds, awareness im hoping comes either with being more awake or ill just change my life style habits to avoid things which cause those issues

for example my worst location currently is the supermarket, any area with lots of small products, so spices or meds area, just overloads my head a tad makes me feel dizzy and then i start walking into things as i just lose the awareness that they are there, next is by busy fast roads, so cars passing quickly by, anything really that involves a lot of info in a fast period of time

so currently that means deliveries for shopping plus i now live in a quiet area so generally its quiet traffic around here, i do the odd shopping run to see how im doing as i get fitter or after a change of meds
my best description of my day is like i'm a little drunk all the time and very tired, i walk into walls and furniture, my personal favorite was a giant sign outside the supermarket, it was head height about 3ft by 3ft, i cant remember what it said but i used to hit it every time i left the supermarket, i was still working then so i was moving around all the time, i did not know about nearly being run over till a few people i used to work with asked me why i was wondering in the middle of the busy city road on my way to work, after i stopped working i know i was nearly run over a few times when i went out on my own as some people pulled me out of the road
im confident as i learn to live with the issues and avoid certain things i will be fine
i no longer do the strange things, apparently one night i got up cleaned the kitchen for several hours with interesting outcomes, i.e freezer stuff put in the oven, fridge mostly destroyed, another night i got up started cooking got back into bed and set the kitchen on fire, i was not aware of any of this ofc but all thats stopped anyway, now i only cook certain things and its setup with timers so it turns off even if i forget etc, the house is quite well setup for me but some things cant be helped there will always be sharp knives around, they are semi safe all have covers etc

wow i do go on at times
tldr: alert dogs sounds interesting but don't think ill qualify as i'm getting better slowly and i don't suffer too badly, ill keep it in mind if things don't improve tho


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 27, 2016)

UK support dogs qualifications seem to rule you out as you have to have at least 10 major seizures a month, I can't imagine how awful that would be. https://supportdogs.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Seizure-Alert-info-pack.pdf

Getting used to meds and finding the right dosages seems to be an issue with many conditions and illnesses, I have a friend who has this problem with diabetes, finding the right dose for her is taking ages, it's trial and error sadly, not the fault of medics but just the way it is.

I have supermarket deliveries because I live a long way from shops and it saves me killing the people who annoy me in the supermarket, I really do NOT like shopping and I have no excuses just hate it. It might be the consequence of very rural living perhaps that crowds are now hard to tolerate.

I do love that you still seem very positive, I hope it continues to keep getting better for you


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 27, 2016)

i love supermarket shopping, i never buy fresh food but i do love to buy what i fancy at that time, im just not keen online shopping for food
all other shopping however i do online, cant stand shopping for clothes and almost everything else the selection online is just better
iv lived in rural and in cities, i do prefer a large village, big enough so everyone does not know everything about everyone, but small enough to still be quiet

but completely isolated is also quite nice, apart from the internet speeds, constant power cuts, no mains water, no gas and getting stranded by weather
used to love the space to go shooting, walking around the fields and forests 
where i am now i have beaches, place is great in winter but in the summer its flooded with tourists

the city i find just too hot and full of pollution and it has all the drunks and druggies, but i do miss the selection of takeaways and the ease of getting to a shop


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 27, 2016)

IceStorm said:


> but in the summer its flooded with tourists



or as they call them in Cornwall...emmets!

Living in a very rural area ( I'm in the North Yorkshire Dales) has it's advantages but also disadvantages, we can recommend all sort of martial arts for you that you'll be able to do and enjoy but finding somewhere to do them is the problem. Looking again at what is near you there is an Aikido class in Newton Abbot, again I don't know if Aikido is something you'd like or is suitable, hopefully someone will know and tell us. Shinjido Aikido Judo Club, Martial Arts Club - Martial Arts Classes in Torquay, Newton Abbot, Devon | Martial Arts Near You There's aikido in Exeter too Classes - Aikido Yoshinkai Exeter

Looking at Exeter again this might be useful as it says they do weapons, it also says the instructor is first aid trained and a fitness coach, worth a chat perhaps, click on the weapons page. Martial Arts & Fitness UK | MARTIAL ARTS, FITNESS, EXERCISE CLASSES IN EXETER

Found this too which I think I will try to visit next time I'm down the south-west, as martial arts gear I do like shopping for lol. They say they can recommend martial arts styles etc to suit. Commando Martial Arts Supply Store - Home Page


----------



## mograph (Feb 27, 2016)

Regarding Tai Chi for self-defence, look for a class that teaches "martial applications." Within that admittedly small group of classes, look for a good _teacher_. 

But as I wrote, health and a basic level of fitness is necessary, regardless of the art practiced.


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 27, 2016)

im still liking the idea of Tai Chi currently, there is not many weapons that i would really want to train with, not seen anything for the Sai or nun-chucks, aside from them i would be more likely to get my weapon fix from some other area like archery perhaps or the really silly idea of me trying knife throwing

chances of me ever needing to use a MA for self defence is very low, but its nice to think it can lead onto that side of things as you progress, chances of me going back to work at a real job is gone now, more likely run my own business with my own hours and work when im feeling up to it, so im going to fill my time with new hobbies dump all my old hobbies and start everything fresh, computers aside way to addicted to give that up

but i want any new hobbies to involve a level of fitness since i wont be doing the daily walks that i used to do for work, its all about having fun now while i can, iv decided im having my midlife crisis, iv literally had my entire life change over the last 3 years (again pc aside) things really cant get any worse than they have been so its all roses from here on out, at least for 5 years till my sisters oldest is 14 years old, then i expect i will be desperate to get out of the house or i might enjoy the touch her and die eccentric uncle routine with any potential boyfriends she has lol

right now she beats me up but then so does her 4 your old little sister so... sad to watch a 4 year old little girl (smallest in the school) row faster and for longer than i can, its a strange sight


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 27, 2016)

IceStorm said:


> im still liking the idea of Tai Chi currently, there is not many weapons that i would really want to train with, not seen anything for the Sai or nun-chucks, aside from them i would be more likely to get my weapon fix from some other area like archery perhaps or the really silly idea of me trying knife throwing
> 
> chances of me ever needing to use a MA for self defence is very low, but its nice to think it can lead onto that side of things as you progress, chances of me going back to work at a real job is gone now, more likely run my own business with my own hours and work when im feeling up to it, so im going to fill my time with new hobbies dump all my old hobbies and start everything fresh, computers aside way to addicted to give that up
> 
> ...



For the record, I know an excellent Web Developer who is also an epileptic. Went to college to retrain after diagnosis. Was a farmer prior to the diagnosis.


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 27, 2016)

im going the other way around, im going from tech support to farmer
well not a real farmer but grass keep and renting out the land for real farmers to use, so more a farm maintenance, hence soon ill have machetes or billhooks to sort out hedges, i don't know enough about it yet to know what kit im going to end up needing as it depends on what i have now and what parts im going to try and do, i expect ill start with a machete so i can actually see the hedges and get around the areas, anything i can do will lower the costs of getting someone else in to do the job

i spend a lot of my time on my pc so iv decided its best to get my work and some hobby time away from the pc, ill still end up spending more time than most in front of a pc anyway


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 27, 2016)

IceStorm said:


> im going the other way around, im going from tech support to farmer
> well not a real farmer but grass keep and renting out the land for real farmers to use, so more a farm maintenance, hence soon ill have machetes or billhooks to sort out hedges, i don't know enough about it yet to know what kit im going to end up needing as it depends on what i have now and what parts im going to try and do, i expect ill start with a machete so i can actually see the hedges and get around the areas, anything i can do will lower the costs of getting someone else in to do the job
> 
> i spend a lot of my time on my pc so iv decided its best to get my work and some hobby time away from the pc, ill still end up spending more time than most in front of a pc anyway



If those hedges are the normal size for Devon you are going to have a heck of a job!


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 28, 2016)

Some have already been done, so they look great, but it costs a fortune to get someone to layer the trees correctly, but the land I have now has been left to grow out of control so it needs attacking just to find the hedge, we have cut one back and found a trailer which the hedge grew around, just need to get it back under control a tad then pay someone to create a real hedge, tree style works best, road hedges are the big thick hedges you think of down here all of those are fine it's just our internal side on hedges separating fields, well and some streams, rivers and dykes but I'm not touching those


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 28, 2016)

IceStorm said:


> Some have already been done, so they look great, but it costs a fortune to get someone to layer the trees correctly, but the land I have now has been left to grow out of control so it needs attacking just to find the hedge, we have cut one back and found a trailer which the hedge grew around, just need to get it back under control a tad then pay someone to create a real hedge, tree style works best, road hedges are the big thick hedges you think of down here all of those are fine it's just our internal side on hedges separating fields, well and some streams, rivers and dykes but I'm not touching those



I think that you'll find yourself getting fitter and stronger almost without noticing if you are doing outside work like that. Plus the satisfaction of seeing things sorted!


----------



## IceStorm (Feb 29, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I think that you'll find yourself getting fitter and stronger almost without noticing if you are doing outside work like that. Plus the satisfaction of seeing things sorted!


thats the plan, currently its more like spending a day up there getting completed shattered and unable to really move for the next few days and not making a dent, its coming along very very slowly, but im hoping when i start on the actual farm side and get to chop stuff it will be slightly more fun than just picking stuff up and moving it 6 feet to be taken to the dump..


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 3, 2016)

So a torch is a flashlight......I'm absolutely going to start calling my flashlight a torch


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 3, 2016)

ballen0351 said:


> So a torch is a flashlight......I'm absolutely going to start calling my flashlight a torch



 yes a Mag Light is a torch! have you heard of the expression  when someone fancies you or likes you a lot that 'they are carrying a torch for you' or that a singer was singing a 'torch song'?


----------



## mograph (Mar 3, 2016)

"Carrying a Maglite for you" just isn't the same ... (sigh)


----------

